

Read All About It: Nearly All Binary Searches and Mergesorts Are Broken - xvirk
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2006/06/extra-extra-read-all-about-it-nearly.html

======
msie
Oh, overflow. I thought it was going to be something more interesting.

------
strictnein
"Posted: Friday, June 02, 2006"

